# instrement problems



## tsangman247 (Aug 28, 2007)

hi people got a 350 z33 like a fool i ran out of petrol one day and some of my gauges are either faulty or not working ? it only happened since i had the fuel problem ! the only gauge thats working is as follows , oil gauge ,battery ,rev counter and some of the trip comp ie ;outside temp , a flashing fuel gauge on the 3rd gauge help needed spent £300 notes from nissan and they were yrubbish lol.............


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Sounds like a fuse. There may be 2 fuseboxes under the hood and 1 inside under the dash, I'm not real familiar with that car. Were you towed to a gas station or filled from a gas can. Static electricity from either the tow truck or the gas can may have popped a fuse.


----------

